# I need divorce Lawyer



## sh4444

After 5 years of marriage and getting my Egyptian Husband American citizenship, my Husband told me "I divorce you" and told me that I must pay his Family $500/month to stay in their home. One room, no TV, no internet, no phone, no A/C and sometimes, no electricity.
I rented my own flat in Maadi and he moved back to America.
I must find a divorce Lawyer. I will not hire a Muslim because He/She will work for the benefit of my Husband, not me.
Please help me


----------



## Tinytraveler

I am so sorry you are having to go through this. 
It seems there are many women that fall for the sweet talking Egyptian men. Maybe if you can share your story it might prevent some one else from becoming another victim. I think if women read enough of the stories of people that have be used this way the reality might just sink in before they make the same mistake. 

I was just wondering if you were to go back to the states and file for divorce there he would be forced to pay for the divorce proceedings since he most likely went back for a career. I am not sure if you move to a community property state if you would get half his stuff if you filed in that state. There might be a length of time that you would have to live in that specific state. I would think you would have better luck over there than in Egypt. Also if you have children you most likely would have better custody arrangements there if you are not a Muslim. 

Wishing the best for you.


----------



## DeadGuy

sh4444 said:


> After 5 years of marriage and getting my Egyptian Husband American citizenship, my Husband told me "I divorce you" and told me that I must pay his Family $500/month to stay in their home. One room, no TV, no internet, no phone, no A/C and sometimes, no electricity.
> I rented my own flat in Maadi and he moved back to America.
> I must find a divorce Lawyer. I will not hire a Muslim because He/She will work for the benefit of my Husband, not me.
> Please help me


Hi there,

I can't help much with the "lawyer" thing, it's not that easy to find an honest lawyer in here, so I won't just be random.

The couple things that I can tell you are:

1) You should seek the help of the American embassy in here, at least ask them for a trusted lawyer.

2) What I understood from your post is that your "husband" only SAID "I divorce you" but he never went legal on papers, that usually means NOTHING in here, so if he did that then he's probably wanting you to start moving for a divorce which won't be any good for you, the Egyptian "law" would just cancel all your rights if it was YOU who asked for a divorce (For example it would be VERY hard for you to get alimony, rent, children's custody if you had any, etc.) But if he already did go legal with the divorce thing? Then you're entitled to get many things out of him! (He'd need to pay you an alimony, pay the rent for your new place, pay for kids' food and education and so on).

3) If he never did go legal, then I'd recommend you to ask for the divorce in the American courts, at least you'd be more familiar with what the laws are like in there, and it would be easier when it comes for the lawyers' thing! Courts in here are just a real MESS, you wouldn't wanna be sucked into the swirls of courts in here!

4) And pardon me for putting it this way, but I think you should just drag his @$$ out of the States and make sure he's never gonna be allowed in there again! AFTER you get all your rights out of his @$$! He used you just to get himself the American passport, so now after what he did he should never enjoy having it anymore! :boxing:

Good luck!


----------



## Sam

sh4444 said:


> After 5 years of marriage and getting my Egyptian Husband American citizenship, my Husband told me "I divorce you" and told me that I must pay his Family $500/month to stay in their home. One room, no TV, no internet, no phone, no A/C and sometimes, no electricity.
> I rented my own flat in Maadi and he moved back to America.
> I must find a divorce Lawyer. I will not hire a Muslim because He/She will work for the benefit of my Husband, not me.
> Please help me


Firstly, I really feel for you.

I'm not quite sure if it's the same with the American embassy, but when I was divorcing my ex husband I wrote to the British Embassy to ask them what we needed to do to make sure our divorce was final in both countries, and I was told the embassy do not get involved in divorce, even though they got involved in marriage. So it seems to me that I was never officially married in UK, so unless you have "married" in the US you may not actually be officially married there, and therefore unable to divorce there. It has to be done and dusted here in Egypt.

The question of kids also comes into play, as the father must provide custody house at least for the child - regardless of religion or anything else. DG said if you pre-empt the divorce you get nothing. Not sure about this as I asked for the divorce but I'm getting help from him, but we are on good terms.

Anyway, I'd prefer not to put all the details of my divorce on a public forum, but my lawyer was great and always worked in my interest. Make 5 posts and I can PM you details.


----------



## sh4444

Tinytraveler said:


> I am so sorry you are having to go through this.
> It seems there are many women that fall for the sweet talking Egyptian men. Maybe if you can share your story it might prevent some one else from becoming another victim. I think if women read enough of the stories of people that have be used this way the reality might just sink in before they make the same mistake.
> 
> I was just wondering if you were to go back to the states and file for divorce there he would be forced to pay for the divorce proceedings since he most likely went back for a career. I am not sure if you move to a community property state if you would get half his stuff if you filed in that state. There might be a length of time that you would have to live in that specific state. I would think you would have better luck over there than in Egypt. Also if you have children you most likely would have better custody arrangements there if you are not a Muslim.
> 
> Wishing the best for you.


My Husband has nothing. Taxi driver, hiding income. I'm afraid if He moves to a community property state, He could try to get half of my stuff.


----------



## sh4444

DeadGuy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I can't help much with the "lawyer" thing, it's not that easy to find an honest lawyer in here, so I won't just be random.
> 
> The couple things that I can tell you are:
> 
> 1) You should seek the help of the American embassy in here, at least ask them for a trusted lawyer.
> 
> 2) What I understood from your post is that your "husband" only SAID "I divorce you" but he never went legal on papers, that usually means NOTHING in here, so if he did that then he's probably wanting you to start moving for a divorce which won't be any good for you, the Egyptian "law" would just cancel all your rights if it was YOU who asked for a divorce (For example it would be VERY hard for you to get alimony, rent, children's custody if you had any, etc.) But if he already did go legal with the divorce thing? Then you're entitled to get many things out of him! (He'd need to pay you an alimony, pay the rent for your new place, pay for kids' food and education and so on).
> 
> 3) If he never did go legal, then I'd recommend you to ask for the divorce in the American courts, at least you'd be more familiar with what the laws are like in there, and it would be easier when it comes for the lawyers' thing! Courts in here are just a real MESS, you wouldn't wanna be sucked into the swirls of courts in here!
> 
> 4) And pardon me for putting it this way, but I think you should just drag his @$$ out of the States and make sure he's never gonna be allowed in there again! AFTER you get all your rights out of his @$$! He used you just to get himself the American passport, so now after what he did he should never enjoy having it anymore! :boxing:
> 
> Good luck!


I read that if someone commits fraud against the American Government to get US citizenship, both people go to jail. If I give him an trouble about this, I know he would tell the government that he paid me for the citizenship so I would go to jail too. Of course, I did not receive any money. I loved him very much and supported us most of our marriage.


----------



## sh4444

Sam said:


> Firstly, I really feel for you.
> 
> I'm not quite sure if it's the same with the American embassy, but when I was divorcing my ex husband I wrote to the British Embassy to ask them what we needed to do to make sure our divorce was final in both countries, and I was told the embassy do not get involved in divorce, even though they got involved in marriage. So it seems to me that I was never officially married in UK, so unless you have "married" in the US you may not actually be officially married there, and therefore unable to divorce there. It has to be done and dusted here in Egypt.
> 
> The question of kids also comes into play, as the father must provide custody house at least for the child - regardless of religion or anything else. DG said if you pre-empt the divorce you get nothing. Not sure about this as I asked for the divorce but I'm getting help from him, but we are on good terms.
> 
> Anyway, I'd prefer not to put all the details of my divorce on a public forum, but my lawyer was great and always worked in my interest. Make 5 posts and I can PM you details.


Thank God, no kids. I got almost nothing from him during the marriage and sure don't want anything from him now.
I've made a nice home for myself here and just want to make sure I am 100% divorced so I can start dating.


----------



## sh4444

Tinytraveler said:


> I am so sorry you are having to go through this.
> It seems there are many women that fall for the sweet talking Egyptian men. Maybe if you can share your story it might prevent some one else from becoming another victim. I think if women read enough of the stories of people that have be used this way the reality might just sink in before they make the same mistake.
> 
> I was just wondering if you were to go back to the states and file for divorce there he would be forced to pay for the divorce proceedings since he most likely went back for a career. I am not sure if you move to a community property state if you would get half his stuff if you filed in that state. There might be a length of time that you would have to live in that specific state. I would think you would have better luck over there than in Egypt. Also if you have children you most likely would have better custody arrangements there if you are not a Muslim.
> 
> Wishing the best for you.


They sure are sweet talking and very charming. I found a website where Women in this situation post their nightmare stories. When I have time I will start a website also warning American and European Women what these Men are doing and how they change after marriage.


----------



## sh4444

Sam said:


> Firstly, I really feel for you.
> 
> I'm not quite sure if it's the same with the American embassy, but when I was divorcing my ex husband I wrote to the British Embassy to ask them what we needed to do to make sure our divorce was final in both countries, and I was told the embassy do not get involved in divorce, even though they got involved in marriage. So it seems to me that I was never officially married in UK, so unless you have "married" in the US you may not actually be officially married there, and therefore unable to divorce there. It has to be done and dusted here in Egypt.
> 
> The question of kids also comes into play, as the father must provide custody house at least for the child - regardless of religion or anything else. DG said if you pre-empt the divorce you get nothing. Not sure about this as I asked for the divorce but I'm getting help from him, but we are on good terms.
> 
> Anyway, I'd prefer not to put all the details of my divorce on a public forum, but my lawyer was great and always worked in my interest. Make 5 posts and I can PM you details.


Please pm me details, thank you


----------



## MaidenScotland

sh4444 said:


> I read that if someone commits fraud against the American Government to get US citizenship, both people go to jail. If I give him an trouble about this, I know he would tell the government that he paid me for the citizenship so I would go to jail too. Of course, I did not receive any money. I loved him very much and supported us most of our marriage.



I am sure the American government are well aware of the many sham on the mens part that take place.. your embassy website warns you of these marriages but of course when love comes in the door common sense flies out the window. How could you prove he just married you for citizeship?
If you really think that was the reason for the marriage and you want to do something about it then start thinking about why he wants a divorce?. Is there a cousin on the horizen he wants to marry?
Get your divorce in America then you will know it is done properly, tell them you think it was a sham marriage, after all he will have to prove he gave you money and realistically if he is saying this then this will also go against him when and if he comes after you for half of your estate.
Good Luck

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sam said:


> Firstly, I really feel for you.
> 
> I'm not quite sure if it's the same with the American embassy, but when I was divorcing my ex husband I wrote to the British Embassy to ask them what we needed to do to make sure our divorce was final in both countries, and I was told the embassy do not get involved in divorce, even though they got involved in marriage. So it seems to me that I was never officially married in UK, so unless you have "married" in the US you may not actually be officially married there, and therefore unable to divorce there. It has to be done and dusted here in Egypt.
> 
> The question of kids also comes into play, as the father must provide custody house at least for the child - regardless of religion or anything else. DG said if you pre-empt the divorce you get nothing. Not sure about this as I asked for the divorce but I'm getting help from him, but we are on good terms.
> 
> Anyway, I'd prefer not to put all the details of my divorce on a public forum, but my lawyer was great and always worked in my interest. Make 5 posts and I can PM you details.



If your marriage was registered at the British Embassy then yes you were legally married in the U.K.


----------



## Sam

MaidenScotland said:


> If your marriage was registered at the British Embassy then yes you were legally married in the U.K.


Well, that's what I had presumed when I registered my marriage at the embassy - but when I divorced the embassy didn't want to know anything about it. Just got my divorce certificate at that office place (don't remember the name) in down town and that's it, no registering divorce at the embassy. So it makes me wonder whether my marriage was ever legal in UK :confused2:


----------



## Beatle

sh4444 said:


> I read that if someone commits fraud against the American Government to get US citizenship, both people go to jail. If I give him an trouble about this, I know he would tell the government that he paid me for the citizenship so I would go to jail too. Of course, I did not receive any money. I loved him very much and supported us most of our marriage.


He would need to do more than just allege that he had paid you for the marriage. He would need to establish how much he had paid you, how he gave you the money, what you did with the money etc. 

However, unless he was already married or you only met for the purposes of marriage or he paid you for the marriage, it will be very difficult for you to establish that he was with you for the sole purpose of obtaining US citizenship. 

The US Embassy in Cairo may have a list of lawyers who are bilingual. However as other have said, you may need legal advice on which jurisdiction you should file for your divorce in and it may be worth you taking advice from a US attorney and an Egyptian lawyer on this issue, particularly if you have property you wish to protect.


----------



## txlstewart

In the US, if you represent yourself as a married couple (even if no actual legal marriage ceremony was held), then you are considered to have a "common law marriage" and will still have to have a legal divorce. Google common law marriages in the US to find out what the three things are that, if done, make your life even more complicated!

Regardless of whether or not you are legally married here and/or in the US, consult an attorney about your rights. You never know if he might have taken your personal information and opened bank accounts, gotten loans, opened charge accounts, etc. Hope for the best, but always assume the worst in order to protect yourself.

I'm sorry you're having to go through such a difficult time!


----------



## jojo

I know nothing about the law etc. I just wanted to say how sorry I am, you must be gutted. I hope you get it resolved and can walk away happy

Jo xxxx


----------



## MaidenScotland

txlstewart said:


> In the US, if you represent yourself as a married couple (even if no actual legal marriage ceremony was held), then you are considered to have a "common law marriage" and will still have to have a legal divorce. Google common law marriages in the US to find out what the three things are that, if done, make your life even more complicated!
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you are legally married here and/or in the US, consult an attorney about your rights. You never know if he might have taken your personal information and opened bank accounts, gotten loans, opened charge accounts, etc. Hope for the best, but always assume the worst in order to protect yourself.
> 
> I'm sorry you're having to go through such a difficult time!




I would imagine that your husband could only have citizenship if you were legally married


----------



## expatagogo

sh4444 said:


> After 5 years of marriage and getting my Egyptian Husband American citizenship, my Husband told me "I divorce you" and told me that I must pay his Family $500/month to stay in their home. One room, no TV, no internet, no phone, no A/C and sometimes, no electricity.
> I rented my own flat in Maadi and he moved back to America.
> I must find a divorce Lawyer. I will not hire a Muslim because He/She will work for the benefit of my Husband, not me.
> Please help me


The Embassy will guide you to a list of bi-lingual lawyers. Stay away from those that quote prices in DOLLARS. Divorcing him will take about a year.

Divorcing him in Egypt will require that you file the equivalent of a "no fault" action, in which case you will have to return your mahr (if he was decent enough to give you one) or an "at fault" action, and you will have to make claims against him which he will, in turn, have the opportunity to refute. Divorce, as a woman, is not easy for any woman in Egypt.

You might want to consider coming back to the US and divorcing him because you can be assured you will have all of your legal rights. 

I convinced my Egyptian husband I had to return to the US or he wouldn't get his green card, established residency, and put the divorce paperwork together to divorce him while he remains in Egypt. To this day, he threatens to kill me.

ETA: My almost ex also tells everyone he can find (he has tracked down my friends and family on the internet) he paid me to marry him, which we both know is not true, and it cost him a lot of money for a green card he will never get. Maybe he thinks this will make me look bad, although I really don't care.


----------



## Sam

expatagogo said:


> The Embassy will guide you to a list of bi-lingual lawyers. Stay away from those that quote prices in DOLLARS. Divorcing him will take about a year.
> 
> Divorcing him in Egypt will require that you file the equivalent of a "no fault" action, in which case you will have to return your mahr (if he was decent enough to give you one) or an "at fault" action, and you will have to make claims against him which he will, in turn, have the opportunity to refute. Divorce, as a woman, is not easy for any woman in Egypt.
> 
> You might want to consider coming back to the US and divorcing him because you can be assured you will have all of your legal rights.
> 
> I convinced my Egyptian husband I had to return to the US or he wouldn't get his green card, established residency, and put the divorce paperwork together to divorce him in Egypt. To this day, he threatens to kill me.


I'm sorry to hear you had a hard time with divorce.

It's not always so hard though. My divorce was done in a day. I gave PoA to my Solicitor, him and my ex with his Solicitor went to the office, signed some paperwork and then my divorce certificate was ready to collect one week later. I guess it depends on how the relationship is with the guy and what you are trying to claim from each other. We are on good terms and had already agreed on child maintenance and the like amicably. If you can stay on friendly terms think it's all very easy.


----------



## hurghadapat

*Divorce*



Sam said:


> I'm sorry to hear you had a hard time with divorce.
> 
> It's not always so hard though. My divorce was done in a day. I gave PoA to my Solicitor, him and my ex with his Solicitor went to the office, signed some paperwork and then my divorce certificate was ready to collect one week later. I guess it depends on how the relationship is with the guy and what you are trying to claim from each other. We are on good terms and had already agreed on child maintenance and the like amicably. If you can stay on friendly terms think it's all very easy.


Sam,have you ever read the book "Fatwa....Living with a death threat" by Jacky Trevane......That is the other side to the story as to what can happen when you are in a bad Egyptian marriage.You were lucky with your divorce and i know a few people who also seemed to do it as easy as you but also know some who have been threatened by the husband and have had to get out of Egypt quickly and they still to this day do not know if they are legally married as far as the UK is concerned even though they married in the Embassy but did not have the marriage registered in the UK,and to this day they are scared to go back to Egypt.


----------



## expatagogo

hurghadapat said:


> Sam,have you ever read the book "Fatwa....Living with a death threat" by Jacky Trevane......That is the other side to the story as to what can happen when you are in a bad Egyptian marriage.You were lucky with your divorce and i know a few people who also seemed to do it as easy as you but also know some who have been threatened by the husband and have had to get out of Egypt quickly and they still to this day do not know if they are legally married as far as the UK is concerned even though they married in the Embassy but did not have the marriage registered in the UK,and to this day they are scared to go back to Egypt.


How can they marry at an Embassy when the only way for a foreigner to marry an Egyptian is at the Ministry of Justice?


----------



## hurghadapat

expatagogo said:


> How can they marry at an Embassy when the only way for a foreigner to marry an Egyptian is at the Ministry of Justice?


Sorry didn't mean that they actually married there but that the British person had made a statutory declaration there and then after the marriage had taken place it was registered at the Embassy.


----------



## mack joseph

I really feel sorry about you. How can someone behave his wife like that !! 
Hope you will get some benefit after the divorce.










-------------------------
counselfirst. com


----------



## sh4444

txlstewart said:


> In the US, if you represent yourself as a married couple (even if no actual legal marriage ceremony was held), then you are considered to have a "common law marriage" and will still have to have a legal divorce. Google common law marriages in the US to find out what the three things are that, if done, make your life even more complicated!
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you are legally married here and/or in the US, consult an attorney about your rights. You never know if he might have taken your personal information and opened bank accounts, gotten loans, opened charge accounts, etc. Hope for the best, but always assume the worst in order to protect yourself.
> 
> I'm sorry you're having to go through such a difficult time!


I Thank God my Husband is not that smart. I always took care of anything financial, just reminded him when to pay the rent.


----------



## sh4444

hurghadapat said:


> Sam,have you ever read the book "Fatwa....Living with a death threat" by Jacky Trevane......That is the other side to the story as to what can happen when you are in a bad Egyptian marriage.You were lucky with your divorce and i know a few people who also seemed to do it as easy as you but also know some who have been threatened by the husband and have had to get out of Egypt quickly and they still to this day do not know if they are legally married as far as the UK is concerned even though they married in the Embassy but did not have the marriage registered in the UK,and to this day they are scared to go back to Egypt.


This is exactly why I have my own flat. I do not know how his family feels about honor killings but I know I could be in danger. He divorced me and abandon me, but he lie always. I have no idea what he told his family about why I move.


----------



## sh4444

expatagogo said:


> How can they marry at an Embassy when the only way for a foreigner to marry an Egyptian is at the Ministry of Justice?


Thank you thank you thank you. I knew our marriage was registered at ministry of something but now I know I must go to Ministry of Justice


----------



## sh4444

mack joseph said:


> I really feel sorry about you. How can someone behave his wife like that !!
> Hope you will get some benefit after the divorce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------
> counselfirst. com


Thank you for your nice words, but GOD will give me the benefit... and him, but in a different way. I want nothing from him.
For anyone from Canada or USA, I hope he choke on one of his Tim Horton's double chocolate donuts. They are more important to him than God's words


----------



## expatagogo

hurghadapat said:


> Sorry didn't mean that they actually married there but that the British person had made a statutory declaration there and then after the marriage had taken place it was registered at the Embassy.


If the marriage is registered at the Embassy, they're legally married outside of Egypt.

This person needs to protect herself by divorcing her husband. She can do it from the UK. Consider what would happen if (God forbid), she died. Would he have the right to inherit or lay claim to any other benefit he might have because he married a citizen of the UK?


----------



## expatagogo

sh4444 said:


> Thank you thank you thank you. I knew our marriage was registered at ministry of something but now I know I must go to Ministry of Justice


Yes, they will have a copy of your marriage papers there. The American Embassy will also have a copy.

You will need to retain an attorney to divorce him there; it's not a do-it-yourself situation as it can be in the US. As I said, DO NOT retain an attorney that quotes a price in DOLLARS because they are only trying to bleed you.


----------



## expatagogo

sh4444 said:


> Thank you for your nice words, but GOD will give me the benefit... and him, but in a different way. I want nothing from him.
> For anyone from Canada or USA, I hope he choke on one of his Tim Horton's double chocolate donuts. They are more important to him than God's words


It's important that you notify the American Embassy in Cairo about what is happening as he chose divorce right after receiving citizenship. Not that this is unusual, but if he tries to petition a fiancee or wife (which is probably why he held out until after he received citizenship) there will be sincere doubts about his credibility.


----------



## sh4444

expatagogo said:


> Yes, they will have a copy of your marriage papers there. The American Embassy will also have a copy.
> 
> You will need to retain an attorney to divorce him there; it's not a do-it-yourself situation as it can be in the US. As I said, DO NOT retain an attorney that quotes a price in DOLLARS because they are only trying to bleed you.


I really appreciate your help. It is so easy for me to bleed because I am a very trusting person. BUT I WILL REMEMBER YOUR WORDS ABOUT $$$$ Thank you


----------



## Sam

hurghadapat said:


> Sam,have you ever read the book "Fatwa....Living with a death threat" by Jacky Trevane......That is the other side to the story as to what can happen when you are in a bad Egyptian marriage.You were lucky with your divorce and i know a few people who also seemed to do it as easy as you but also know some who have been threatened by the husband and have had to get out of Egypt quickly and they still to this day do not know if they are legally married as far as the UK is concerned even though they married in the Embassy but did not have the marriage registered in the UK,and to this day they are scared to go back to Egypt.


I know of this book, but not read it.

I realise I am quite lucky that I still have a good relationship with my ex. My daughter has always been a Daddy's girl and I would not deprive either him or her of the relationship they have. That is why I said it depends on the relationship - but if all is good, the standard procedure is very easy. That was the point I was meaning.


----------



## cobrasam

Hi there,
I am a 100% Egyptian Man, who thinks that what you are going through sucks. I only registered here to reply to your message.
I don't know either you or your husband or know who is at fault and don't want to know. But you seem like you just want to get rid of the guy.
What I know is that if you want to get a divorce and want nothing from this idiot, then you can simply ask for a "Kholaa" it is an Arabic word that means that you can divorce him for no reason other than that you do not want to live with him anymore. This procedure is a true Islamic procedure, that gives women the right to leave their husbands if they do not wish to live with them anymore. Islam is not that bad, its just that the people who apply the rules are either ignorant or corrupt, so sad. Anyway, the only condition is that you have to return to him , what we call"Mahr" which is what is given as a present to the bride, and any other expenses that he payed for you, of course he needs to prove that he actually paid these expenses with receipts or other means. 
If your aim is to just get rid of him, then this should be the way to do it, but if you actually want something from him then you have to go through the normal divorce procedures and may god be with you
Get a good lawyer, it should be pretty straight forward.
PS: if you are stuck and need to go the divorce way and need to know the best divorce lawyer, then PM me and I will give you his name and contact details. He is expensive, my sister had to use him to get rid of her ex.

By the way, I know of dozens of successful mixed marriages ( Egyptians to foreigners) so it is not a theme here it is just your bad luck or choice, you can't really generalize on any front.
Good luck.


----------



## expatagogo

cobrasam said:


> Hi there,
> Anyway, the only condition is that you have to return to him , what we call"Mahr" which is what is given as a present to the bride, and any other expenses that he payed for you, of course he needs to prove that he actually paid these expenses with receipts or other means.


Yet another reason not to divorce him in Egypt. 

That is, unless she reads Arabic so she won't have to reimburse him for that time when he brought a bag of bread home with him and all of his friends saw him buying it so of course he did see they wrote a paper that says so.


----------



## serenata

I'm so sorry about this whole story. Hope you could get out with no harm. Luckily I'm not trusting enough to be stuck in the same situation. Good luck to you!!!


----------

